# GIRGHGH: The Grox



## GIRGHGH (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm GIRGHGH the Grox (Gur-guh-huh-guh-huh).

Grox: If you don't know what a Grox is, it's an Alien from the game spore. A red Anthropomorphic feline cyborg that have a high intolerance in oxygen. The metal used in the creation of there architecture and cybernetics combust in contact with oxygen, and release a toxin into the air. My "Groxsona" has a small filter field around him to keep the stuff away.

Picture of a Grox:






*Favorite Food*: Caramel Corn
*Favorite Drink*: Cola/pop
*Favorite Games*: Terraria, Spore, and Darkspore.
*Favorite Shows*: Ben 10, Slug Terra, Gravity Falls, Dan vs., and Steven Universe
*General dislikes*: Sonic the Hedgehog, Pokemon, and cheese burgers.
*Likes*: Making friends, chicken, rain, lightning, and the color red.
*Clothes*: Red preferred. Maroon accepted. Blue, yellow, white, green available.
*Differences in personality for my age*: Dislike in foul or disrespectful language, regardless of context, disinterest in sports, liking of kids games, discovery of shows and other people's interests 5-10 years later, easily angered (as in always on the tipping point).

_Why did I choose a Grox?_ When I was about 12, I would draw them. Only them. I was obsessed with it. Later on I drew some other things, but around that time it was only that. Before that, I drew Funkeys from the game U.B. Funkeys. And yes, I have drawn and clay molded a Grox-Funkey Hybrid.

_Why is it, er, are you called GIRGHGH?_ It was my first name in any thing I ever did. I made it for U.B. Funkeys, and when I needed to come up with a name for other things, like Spore, I had the thought. I already have a username I can use! It was so unique to me, that I would never have to worry about having the same name as another person! Ever since then it sorta became a part of my identity.

*My Full Character:*


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 5, 2015)

well thats an interesting sona.
welcome aboard GIRGHGH. hope you have a great time with us. ^^


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 5, 2015)

Ohhhh, man. It has been a while since I've seen one of these things!
I loved playing Spore. Good job!


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jun 5, 2015)

Spore such a great game , now if you don't mind you've reminded me of my military coup against the Grox , they will be exterminated! >:V

Interesting. Sona species , never saw a Groxsona


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 5, 2015)

It's eye looks like buttcheeks mooshed up against a window. I can't look away.


----------



## GIRGHGH (Jun 6, 2015)

Fixed. :]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't know why, but I feel uncomfortable when I look at your fursona's picture.
It's not that I don't like it, but... I don't know.


----------



## GIRGHGH (Jun 6, 2015)

Probably the lack of a nose. Or it having robotic parts. I think the only thing that makes it look neat or cute is to know exactly what a Grox is. Unfortunately, the only way to do this is to listen to them talk. If you do you can't take the seriously. Fahyeeeeeeeeeeebuheiy! I forget what that translates to. Another thing that makes them less unsettling is their egos and their constant twitching. "Captain has made a fatal error."


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 6, 2015)

GIRGHGH said:


> Probably the lack of a nose. Or it having robotic parts. I think the only thing that makes it look neat or cute is to know exactly what a Grox is. Unfortunately, the only way to do this is to listen to them talk. If you do you can't take the seriously. Fahyeeeeeeeeeeebuheiy! I forget what that translates to. Another thing that makes them less unsettling is their egos and their constant twitching. "Captain has made a fatal error."



If you say so. You're more experienced with them after all.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 6, 2015)

Just a question.
I thought the Grox were supposed to all be sophisticated, heartless villains.
Kinda kills it when they have favourite TV shows, colours, and food. And I kinda doubt Grox would partake in sports of any kind, being that they get little enjoyment from anything and are physically quite pathetic.
Like, why?


----------



## GIRGHGH (Jun 6, 2015)

This Grox is based on a cartoon I made when I was younger. It would explain it, but I can't find it so I can't take a picture of it. This Grox is based off of a Grox named George. Also, I thought I said I disliked sports?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 6, 2015)

GIRGHGH said:


> This Grox is based on a cartoon I made when I was younger. It would explain it, but I can't find it so I can't take a picture of it. This Grox is based off of a Grox named George. Also, I thought I said I disliked sports?



Yeah, you did.
Thing is, you called it an oddity, meaning there are loads of pleasant Grox having a whale of a time golfing and playing games of badminton. I know, it's not much, but it irks me a tad.
I would've thought they'd spend their time training up to fly ships and kill all trespassers. As is the Grox's way of life. You know.


----------



## GIRGHGH (Jun 6, 2015)

I meant oddity to the society around me. And in my story, the character was sorta separated from his space ship.


----------

